

Ask HN: What tools do you use to test your website? - kevinburke

I'm just getting started with testing and I'd appreciate some help figuring out which tools are good. How would you test a subscribe via email form?
======
iuguy
That depends. If I'm using a framework I'll try to test the functionality
internally first, then validate the form and submit it to make sure it all
works. I'd probably automate this with something like urllib2 and
beautifulsoup, but that's just me.

For more complicated clientside things you have selenium.

For website security testing I use Nikto and Netsparker to save a bit of time,
Skipfish and Burp Professional.

------
Jsarokin
<http://browsershots.org>

Shows you what your site looks like in different browsers. Extremely useful.

~~~
qbproger
<http://browserling.com>

This will also let you interact with the website in the given version of a
browser.

------
misterbwong
User acceptance testing: Selenium

Unit testing & load testing: testing framework built into Visual Studio

IE testing: Two or three VMs with different versions of IE installed

------
zoowar
Many web frameworks support testing. Are you using a framework? Which one?

~~~
kevinburke
Flask

~~~
zoowar
Checkout flask-mail <http://flask.pocoo.org/extensions/>

